# Grouse questions



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

So the only birds that I have ever hunted was pheasants, and haven't done that since the family dog died and Grandpa's property was developed. It seems that I have run into grouse on many camping and hunting trips over the years, and I am trying to learn more about them.

From what I read in the upland game proc, there are 2 draw hunts for grouse, the sage-grouse and the sharp-tail grouse. I notice that there is also a rough map of the hunt areas for these hunts. Also in the back there are 4 different types of grouse identified, the Blue, Ruffed, Sage and Sharp-tail. I see that the season for Sage and Sharp-tailed is in Sept and a draw is required.

So what about the Blues and the Ruffed? Is there a draw and a designated season for them? Also what about areas that are not in the designated draw-only areas? From what I can tell Manti canyon would not be in one of these units and we see grouse there every year. (Or at least I assume they are a variety of grouse, if not what would they be?) Are the Sage and Sharp-tailed primarily limited to the areas that you have to draw to have a tag?

Any input would be great. It would be nice to know if there was an additional hunting opportunity on a future camping trip.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know if I should answer your questions or not,I mean heck you only have 114 posts and you have been a member for almost a year. Just razzin ya a little bit bud.I am a bit of a smart arse. Sage grouse and sharptail grouse are both draw species. The blues and the ruffs are also called forest grouse with general seasons and daily limits you only have to have a small game license to hunt them. Sage grouse inhabit high mountain sage areas,sharptails will normally be found near agricultural areas bordered by sage similar to pheasants. Blue Grouse sometimes also called a dusky grouse like high mountain forests and are usually above 7000' elevation ruffies will inhabit the same mountain areas but are normally found 6000' and below but it is not uncommon to find groups with both blues and ruffies. I have photos of mounted sharptailed grouse and sage grouse I could post up if you think it may help you with identification. Sage grouse are big birds that flush like b-52 bombers it is amasing how quietly they get up as big as they are. Sharpies flush similar to a hen pheasant but are normally in groups of 5 or more birds and unlike a hen pheasant they make a cackle when flushed. Ruffies and blues make a whole lot of noise when flushed and sometimes will be in large flocks or sometimes will flush singles or doubles. I have never hunted Manti canyon so I can't specifically tell you if forest grouse inhabit that area but from driving through that general area my guess would be yes. Forest grouse season starts 9/11 and runs through 12/31.The daily limit is 4 singly or in the aggregate.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> *I don't know if I should answer your questions or not,I mean heck you only have 114 posts and you have been a member for almost a year*. Just razzin ya a little bit bud.I am a bit of a smart arse. Sage grouse and sharptail grouse are both draw species. The blues and the ruffs are also called forest grouse with general seasons and daily limits you only have to have a small game license to hunt them. Sage grouse inhabit high mountain sage areas,sharptails will normally be found near agricultural areas bordered by sage similar to pheasants. Blue Grouse sometimes also called a dusky grouse like high mountain forests and are usually above 7000' elevation ruffies will inhabit the same mountain areas but are normally found 6000' and below but it is not uncommon to find groups with both blues and ruffies. I have photos of mounted sharptailed grouse and sage grouse I could post up if you think it may help you with identification. Sage grouse are big birds that flush like b-52 bombers it is amasing how quietly they get up as big as they are. Sharpies flush similar to a hen pheasant but are normally in groups of 5 or more birds and unlike a hen pheasant they make a cackle when flushed. Ruffies and blues make a whole lot of noise when flushed and sometimes will be in large flocks or sometimes will flush singles or doubles. I have never hunted Manti canyon so I can't specifically tell you if forest grouse inhabit that area but from driving through that general area my guess would be yes. Forest grouse season starts 9/11 and runs through 12/31.The daily limit is 4 singly or in the aggregate.


Great info right there luv2fsh&hunt! You crack me up sometimes! :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am glad some people get my sense of humor!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe you and your buddy ACHY could give me GPS coordinates that would solve all my questions. :roll:


(Maybe with a 1000 more posts or so someone will start to understand my sense of humor.)


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Luv2fsh&hnt. So to make sure I am understanding right, as long as I am not in one of the draw units for Sharp-tail and Sage then I am under the Forest grouse general season? And if so, are you only supposed to shoot Ruffs and Blues, or is any of them game?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> And if so, are you only supposed to shoot Ruffs and Blues, or is any of them game?


You may ONLY shoot blues and ruffs with your small game license during grouse season. You must draw the permit to shoot a sharptail or sage grouse. Even then it's almost like drawing a deer permit because you only get to shoot two sage bombers or sharpies if you draw the permit.

Forest grouse season begins September 11. If you don't know the difference between the birds, know this: shoot the ones in the thick pines and quakies, not the ones out in the sagebrush or agriculutural fields.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have been looking at pictures and talking with some family members that have hunted them in the past. I wasn't planning on hunting them this year, but maybe I will give it a try on one of our campouts this fall.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

There are areas where I have seen all 4 species in a day in the same area. There are still sage grouse in the scare canyon area as well as ruffs and blues. It would be hard to mistake a sage for a ruffy but it would not be difficult to mistake blues and sages for each other with the major difference being in how the two flush. Elevation is the big difference I have never found sages above 5500 ft I have however killed several blues at 4500 ft. So it is easy to see you need to be up on bird id. Normally if you are in pines and quakies you will be flushing blues and ruffs but their habitats do overlap. Another thing about grouse is they will be wherever you find them. One time you will go to an area and there are grouse everyhwere go back a week later and you won't find one grouse. Have fun and I hope to see some reports of success from you this fall. If you happen to be in an area that allows sage or sharptailed hunting and run into blues or ruffs you can still shoot the blues and ruffs just not the sage or sharps unless you have the appropriate tags.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There are only a few areas around the state that I can think of where you could find sage hens in the same place as blues and ruffs. I have never seen sharpies, but I understand that they are found primarily in Northern Utah, in agricultural areas. As Birdogger said, get into the mountains and you should be ok. In my opinion, its tough to mistake a sage hen for anything else. They are HUGE in comparison. 

Do some research on all of the species. Read the descriptions in the proc, look at pics of them in flight and standing on the net, and see if you can find any videos on YouTube of them. Also, you could go down to Cabela's and look at the taxidermy birds they have down there. They have all of them in once place or another in the store. This would give you a firsthand look at the differences. Colors may vary just a bit from one bird to another of the same species, but you'll get an idea of the size and distinguishing features.

Finally, my last recommendation would be to find an experienced forum member who wouldn't mind letting you tag along. Since the sage and sharpie hunt draws have already been done, I wouldn't waste any time on them this year. Get out into the alpine areas now to scout around a bit for birds. They'll move around a bit, but I have found that some birds really like to hang around the same spot for a while. You'll be surprised how many of them you'll see while out camping, hiking, or just driving in grouse country, and then when you actually try to hunt them, you'll never see them!


----------

